# Philly area: Dog stolen



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/K-9-Officers-Dog-Stolen-168201946.html

Not sure exactly what this dog did. But it sounds like it was a LEO. :-k

Craig


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow sorry to hear this. I pray he get's her back safe and sound.


----------

